# Wyeast Forbidden Fruit



## therook (8/12/09)

I had a 1 litre starter of Farmhouse Ale yeast fermenting away last night in readiness to pitch tonight onto a wort of Witbier. I must have tightened the cap to much on my 2 litre cordial bottle as i was going to bed and at 4.30am this morning i thought World war 2 had kicked off again in the next room. Kaboom.

Anyway i have ordered some Wyeast 3463 ( Forbidden Fruit ) from Ross, what is the best way to treat this yeast, i.e what fermentation temp

Rook


----------



## j1gsaw (8/12/09)

17 / 18 deg worked for me.


----------



## cdbrown (8/12/09)

:icon_offtopic: I had a cider yeast starter ready to pitch onto a cider i was to make last night. Made sure to squeeze out the CO2 from the bottle in the morning, but then forgot to get the wife to release any pressure that builds up during the day. It was about 11 hours after releasing the pressure that the side of the 3L distilled water bottle popped open, thankfully it was above the liquid level so only lost a bit to the release. I generally have the lids on tight as I shake them about occassionally to encourage the yeast. Won't do that again.


----------



## Quintrex (8/12/09)

therook said:


> I had a 1 litre starter of Farmhouse Ale yeast fermenting away last night in readiness to pitch tonight onto a wort of Witbier. I must have tightened the cap to much on my 2 litre cordial bottle as i was going to bed and at 4.30am this morning i thought World war 2 had kicked off again in the next room. Kaboom.
> 
> Anyway i have ordered some Wyeast 3463 ( Forbidden Fruit ) from Ross, what is the best way to treat this yeast, i.e what fermentation temp
> 
> Rook



Sorry rook but that's fricken hilarious .

Bad luck though, seriously.

Are you going to use the forbidden fruit for your saison?

Q


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/09)

nice one rooky. you forgotten how to brew mate?

one the note of forbidden fruit though......any chance of you having another crack at cultering some yeast and letting me beg/borrow/steal some? if you can find some more cordial bottles and remember not to overtighten them of course...


----------



## therook (9/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Sorry rook but that's fricken hilarious .
> 
> Bad luck though, seriously.
> 
> ...



Q, 

How do you think it would go in a Saison.

CM2,

I have to save some for Wazza so i'll put some aside for you also.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Sorry rook but that's fricken hilarious .
> 
> Bad luck though, seriously.
> 
> ...



Hey Q we've carefully nurtured that strain for around 2 years and the rookster manages to turn it into a hand grenade... I elect we have a whip around and buy him a bung and airlock for Christmas.  

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (9/12/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Q we've carefully nurtured that strain for around 2 years and the rookster manages to turn it into a hand grenade... I elect we have a whip around and buy him a bung and airlock for Christmas.
> 
> Warren -



Rook was telling me! thats good work right there, ya tightarses . Nah it's a bloody good strain.

I have no idea how forbidden fruit would go in a saison too be honest rook, I've got a smack pack in my fridge and I was going to do a FF clone, however I wanted use in an a higher grav old bruin type thing as well.

I'd be really interested in how it worked in a saison, lots of room to see it's stuff, save me a bottle .

Cheers,
Q


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/12/09)

This thread has put a smile on my face from start to finish :lol:


----------



## therook (9/12/09)

Quintrex said:


> Rook was telling me! thats good work right there, ya tightarses . Nah it's a bloody good strain.
> 
> I have no idea how forbidden fruit would go in a saison too be honest rook, I've got a smack pack in my fridge and I was going to do a FF clone, however I wanted use in an a higher grav old bruin type thing as well.
> 
> ...



Will do Q, now i need to look at the Saison threads.

I was absolutely spewing when the starter decided to commit suicide, i was looking forward to trying the Farmhouse Ale yeast

I have received my FF yeast and thanks to the boys at craftbrewer who smacked the pack before it left the shop it is now as hard as Tiger Woods

Rook


----------



## Quintrex (9/12/09)

therook said:


> I was absolutely spewing when the starter decided to commit suicide, i was looking forward to trying the Farmhouse Ale yeast
> 
> Rook



ahem... when the starter was 'murdered' cough cough  



I'm sure I can hook you up with another starter when I next see you.

Cheers
Q


----------



## therook (14/12/09)

I pitched this yeast on Thursday night onto a 1.041 WIT, 36 hours later it was finished and the gravity was sitting at 1.010.....fermented at 19 - 20c

fastest yeast i have ever used

The WIT tastes very promising

Rook


----------



## bcp (23/5/12)

Forbidden fruit - decided to use it in BC Connery's Chrismoose Ale. Voracious little beggars have brought it down to 1.010 in less than 3 days. That's really unusual for me. I didn't bother with a starter - just straight out of the pack. 

Since my wife's allergic to honey, I'll whack some golden syrup in now, let the temperature come up a little and let 'em go mad. I


----------



## [email protected] (23/5/12)

bcp said:


> Forbidden fruit - decided to use it in BC Connery's Chrismoose Ale. Voracious little beggars have brought it down to 1.010 in less than 3 days. That's really unusual for me. I didn't bother with a starter - just straight out of the pack.
> 
> Since my wife's allergic to honey, I'll whack some golden syrup in now, let the temperature come up a little and let 'em go mad. I



Yes its an awesome yeast! produces lovely subtle phenolics and fruity esters and in my experience also it has been very very quick to start up and ferment out.


----------

